# RAD-140



## albatross

Took this last year for 8 weeks from Brawn supplements and only went up to about 10mg a day. It worked ok so I thought I would give it another go and from this forum was recommended to try PureRawz and also to up the dose so for the last 3 weeks I have been on 10mg a day and 20mg on training days.

Does it work? well yes it does I have gained 4 pounds already and get really good pumps in the gym, trouble is it has also made me a bit anxious and has interfered with digestion quite a bit. I didn't experience any of this last time so I am wondering if what I am taking is a fair bit harsher or even if it is something else entirely.

Anyone got any similar experiences with RAD? or is there any way to mitigate these effects?


----------



## JohnSummers

albatross said:


> Took this last year for 8 weeks from Brawn supplements and only went up to about 10mg a day. It worked ok so I thought I would give it another go and from this forum was recommended to try PureRawz and also to up the dose so for the last 3 weeks I have been on 10mg a day and 20mg on training days.
> 
> Does it work? well yes it does I have gained 4 pounds already and get really good pumps in the gym, trouble is it has also made me a bit anxious and has interfered with digestion quite a bit. I didn't experience any of this last time so I am wondering if what I am taking is a fair bit harsher or even if it is something else entirely.
> 
> Anyone got any similar experiences with RAD? or is there any way to mitigate these effects?


 I used RAD and got no side effects. I got it from Purerawz online. Maybe take it on an empty stomach or full stomach, I hope that helps on digestion.

Secondly, if you are serious about training then I would say just get on steroids. They are more reliable and cheaper. Use a test base and use an oral on top, nice and easy. Of course research the side effects.


----------



## albatross

JohnSummers said:


> I used RAD and got no side effects. I got it from Purerawz online. Maybe take it on an empty stomach or full stomach, I hope that helps on digestion.
> 
> Secondly, if you are serious about training then I would say just get on steroids. They are more reliable and cheaper. Use a test base and use an oral on top, nice and easy. Of course research the side effects.


 I am on TRT and keep my free T stable around the 0 .7 nmol mark so I am very slightly at an enhanced level.

I am in my 50s so don't really want to mess around too much with lipids/BP/liver etc etc. From what I read on RAD-140 and what I experienced last time I thought it was quite gentle on blood markers.


----------



## JohnSummers

albatross said:


> I am on TRT and keep my free T stable around the 0 .7 nmol mark so I am very slightly at an enhanced level.
> 
> I am in my 50s so don't really want to mess around too much with lipids/BP/liver etc etc. From what I read on RAD-140 and what I experienced last time I thought it was quite gentle on blood markers.


 I wanted to use SARMs when I was in my late teens but I got scammed by so many sites in the UK. Now I stopped using SARMS altogether, I just use anavar, winstrol, dbol and test E or sustanon sometimes. SARMs are a waste of time not because they don't work- they do- but they are faked so often. I used RAD from Purerawz like I said and had zero side effects on top of around 300-500mg of test E per week.

I think you should just increase your test to around 300mg per week that is pretty safe. I mean I don't get any side effects from steroids either but I am a lot younger maybe that's why. I am naturally producing about 24nmol/l of total T and 0.62nmol/l of free test. This is after pct.

In conclusion, your TRT should be enough to get good gains, if not then increase test to 300mg per week. If you are 50 y/old its a good idea not to try and beat Chris Bumstead, take it easy.


----------



## albatross

Thanks for the input.

My worry with the extra test is that I lose control of E2 which is why I explored other avenues.

Still its all moot with the lockdown looming, I will stop the RAD and just go to bodyweight exercises, high rep dumb bells and cardio till Christmas for now. Maybe have a rethink in the new year.


----------



## JohnSummers

albatross said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> My worry with the extra test is that I lose control of E2 which is why I explored other avenues.
> 
> Still its all moot with the lockdown looming, I will stop the RAD and just go to bodyweight exercises, high rep dumb bells and cardio till Christmas for now. Maybe have a rethink in the new year.


 Yeah of course its better to take your health into consideration. You could use exemestane, it has pretty much no effect on cholesterol. But I agree with what your doing, the less drugs the better.


----------



## albatross

Well I stopped the RAD and did a blood panel just out of curiosity. Now RAD is supposed to suppress Testosterone and while I am usually a rock solid 28-30 nmol it came back at 22 nmol so yep there is suppression there for sure.

SHBG was alarming. I have always been 35 - 40 whilst on TRT and I have had a multitude of tests but this time it came back at 11!


----------



## JohnSummers

albatross said:


> Well I stopped the RAD and did a blood panel just out of curiosity. Now RAD is supposed to suppress Testosterone and while I am usually a rock solid 28-30 nmol it came back at 22 nmol so yep there is suppression there for sure.
> 
> SHBG was alarming. I have always been 35 - 40 whilst on TRT and I have had a multitude of tests but this time it came back at 11!


 I don't quite understand how your test would be suppressed if you are on TRT. It should have no effect.

With regards to SHBG, the lower the better. Low SHBG is a good thing as far as I am aware, it means you have more free test.


----------



## albatross

JohnSummers said:


> I don't quite understand how your test would be suppressed if you are on TRT. It should have no effect.
> 
> With regards to SHBG, the lower the better. Low SHBG is a good thing as far as I am aware, it means you have more free test.


 I always thought it was best to have SHBG around the mid 30s - not too high but not too low.

It is my understanding that when SHBG is too low then your body cannot effectively hang onto the T in your system and it gets wasted?


----------



## JohnSummers

albatross said:


> It is my understanding that when SHBG is too low then your body cannot effectively hang onto the T in your system and it gets wasted?


 I never knew that. I will do more research into it. I was always told that the lower the SHBG the better, since you have more metabolites of steroids. I am pretty sure all oral steroids reduce SHBG.


----------

